# Jim Venetos golf swing



## shewy (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks to fellow forum member down the hatch, I tried out a new swing today, if you youtube it it's Jim Venetos golf.
Basically it's pre setting the impact position and swinging round it.
I struggle with weight transfer being a left playing right I just cant get onto my left side in time and end up casting the club, ball goes straight left.
Well I thought I'd get a bucket of balls and try something new, armed with my 7 iron and wedge I set up as per the instruction. Feels weird, hit a few an nothing too destructive, hit a few more and it's becoming more comfortable, not seeing any real distance gain.
I hit around 40 balls then out of nowhere bang 5 yard draw with 10 yards more distance, then one after the other as it became more comfortable I was able to go after each one, the sound off the club face was something I've not really heard that often.
Yes I hit a few hooky ones but nothing more than normal for me.
The wedge play was also working well with the system, chipping may take a bit of work but it's early days.
Has any one else tried this? though it was worthy of a new thread. Some other people say it's basically stack and tilt but I've never used that before so can't compare.
Next step is to try it in the long irons and woods, here's hoping not for some miracle but just some consistency.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 9, 2015)

shewy said:



			Thanks to fellow forum member down the hatch, I tried out a new swing today, if you youtube it it's Jim Venetos golf.
Basically it's pre setting the impact position and swinging round it.
I struggle with weight transfer being a left playing right I just cant get onto my left side in time and end up casting the club, ball goes straight left.
Well I thought I'd get a bucket of balls and try something new, armed with my 7 iron and wedge I set up as per the instruction. Feels weird, hit a few an nothing too destructive, hit a few more and it's becoming more comfortable, not seeing any real distance gain.
I hit around 40 balls then out of nowhere bang 5 yard draw with 10 yards more distance, then one after the other as it became more comfortable I was able to go after each one, the sound off the club face was something I've not really heard that often.
Yes I hit a few hooky ones but nothing more than normal for me.
The wedge play was also working well with the system, chipping may take a bit of work but it's early days.
Has any one else tried this? though it was worthy of a new thread. Some other people say it's basically stack and tilt but I've never used that before so can't compare.
Next step is to try it in the long irons and woods, here's hoping not for some miracle but just some consistency.
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of it. Is there a link (yes I am a lazy git!!_


----------



## shewy (Oct 10, 2015)

https://jimvenetosgolfacademy.com/

This is his website but pop his name into YouTube and there's a lot of videos.

http://youtu.be/RlCP9J8wyjU?list=PL924BBE4EF8129476


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 10, 2015)

It certainly fits with my understanding of the swing that set-up and alignment are key to hitting the shot you want. Does not look to have anything overly controversial or new, it is just taking our understanding of golf and "removing" bits some people struggle with (the whole body instead of the arms thing, certainly took me a few years to start to use my body more). 

My understanding is the bits "removed" are the bits needed for those better swings, I say removing but its actually in this case "pre-setting".

I think it would might help beginners but I would say they have to move on from it and learn good use of the body to really move their golf forward if they get good enough. Certainly would take a golfer to my level or better (as I am pretty rubbish).

Due to those points I would not do it myself as I feel I have started to learn how to make the most of my body, just need golf time to actually build on that and turn it into a game...

For those who just cannot hit a golf ball and need to start again with neural pathways this might be a starting point, so they can at least start to enjoy the game.


----------



## delc (Oct 10, 2015)

I think he's just saying keep still, and turn don't sway, which I agree with. It's difficult to hit good clean shots if the centre of your swing moves 6" back during your backswing!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 10, 2015)

delc said:



			I think he's just saying keep still, and turn don't sway, which I agree with. It's difficult to hit good clean shots if the centre of your swing moves 6" back during your backswing!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree, the #1 thing I see people confusing is body turn and body sway. 

Who in their right mind would want or teach someone to sway? Ive certainly never been taught to across 5 different pros.


----------



## JimVenetos (Nov 27, 2016)

Happy to hear your take on the swing I teach and I also compliment you on your perceptions of the technique. In all references but one you are spot on and that is this; the swing works for the most elite of golfers as well as other levels. This is because the requirement is simply maintains still weight on the lead foot and holding your shoulders closed through impact. Within those parameters exists great ball striking. Many great ball strikers on tour are closed through impact. This is nothing knew..but how that happens is what you learn from the set up position I teach. 
Stay Still
Jim


----------



## Craigg (Nov 27, 2016)

My only question would be, " Where does the power come from?" As we know with the conventional swing most of the power is generated through the coiling and uncoiling movements.


----------



## JimVenetos (Nov 27, 2016)

Good question. The power comes from the leverage of stillness. Check out these videos...
https://youtu.be/zpMEFcoySs8
https://youtu.be/5EAzDR0QNa0


----------



## chrisd (Nov 27, 2016)

I stopped transferring my weight back, and/or swaying on to my right foot a couple of years ago and found my striking of the ball improved immeasurably. I definitely do not do 'Stack and Tilt' though. For me, it's feeling of turning in a barrel and I absolutely don't lose distance with it. 

It's great to see a Utube coach interacting with the forum too


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 27, 2016)

Interesting post for me as I've been trying to keep my weight more on the left side, I looked at my swing in slow motion and was alarmed how much I swayed, it's getting better , had a look at my swing again yesterday and still swaying a bit but not nearly as much as before.

Played today and saw a marked improvement in my scoring having got 10 pars and shot gross 84 playing off 17. Also my distance increased.

Thanks for posting up Jim Venetos swing I will be having more of a look at this swing.


----------



## JimVenetos (Nov 28, 2016)

Rlburnside said:



			Interesting post for me as I've been trying to keep my weight more on the left side, I looked at my swing in slow motion and was alarmed how much I swayed, it's getting better , had a look at my swing again yesterday and still swaying a bit but not nearly as much as before.

Played today and saw a marked improvement in my scoring having got 10 pars and shot gross 84 playing off 17. Also my distance increased.

Thanks for posting up Jim Venetos swing I will be having more of a look at this swing.
		
Click to expand...

Great to hear and I'm not surprised. the game gets remarkably easier when you stop shifting your weight./ Your set up is the key to stillness...when your set up is correct, stillness is easy to produce.

Stay Still
Jim


----------



## JimVenetos (Nov 28, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I stopped transferring my weight back, and/or swaying on to my right foot a couple of years ago and found my striking of the ball improved immeasurably. I definitely do not do 'Stack and Tilt' though. For me, it's feeling of turning in a barrel and I absolutely don't lose distance with it. 

It's great to see a Utube coach interacting with the forum too
		
Click to expand...

Nice Chris...the skill is in being still. Keep me posted on your progress.

Jim


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 28, 2016)

JimVenetos said:



			Great to hear and I'm not surprised. the game gets remarkably easier when you stop shifting your weight./ Your set up is the key to stillness...when your set up is correct, stillness is easy to produce.

Stay Still
Jim
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for replying, had a look at a lot of your videos last night, I get the concept of the swing you teach, when I played the other day and scored well I concentrated having my balance on my left side no idea what my swing looked like.

Playing today and I'm going out earlier to try your swing and get my friend to video it, I defanatly wasn't setting up open with my hips the same as would be at the impact position the other day,so will be interesting to try.

BTW  I very rarely practice as it generally bores me but after seeing the slow motion of my swing I thought I'd have to try something.

Will post later today with update, thanks again taking the trouble to post.


----------



## ciel-bleu (Nov 28, 2016)

Tried this at the range today as I've been struggling with weight transfer since I had my left hip replaced (right handed player)
Watched the stuff on Youtube so set up conventionally, then turned my hips and shoulders closed with my left knee bent. I had most of my weight on my left side and target side of the ball; head over the ball and feet and club head still in line with the target. I felt that was having to grip down on the club about an inch or so and that I would hook everything.
I then made my swing trying to keep as still as poss as preached by Jim. The results were intriguing.
No hooks; the majority of shots started straight then drew between 5 - 15 yards although this was exacerbated by the stiff right to left wind. The flight was penetrating and lower than normal. I felt it was easier to get a consistent strike at the back of the ball and was happy with the regular shot shape. It wasn't a true draw as the ball didn't start right of target. I felt constricted with the driver and pushed some of my 3W's. It was difficult to assess whether there was any effect on distance.
For someone like me who sub-consciously hangs back off the lead side and wants to take pressure off my hip and back, then I think this method warrants further investigation. The biggest problem is that you are never going to win the prize for the most beautiful swing


----------



## chrisd (Nov 28, 2016)

ciel-bleu said:



			Tried this at the range today as I've been struggling with weight transfer since I had my left hip replaced (right handed player)
Watched the stuff on Youtube so set up conventionally, then turned my hips and shoulders closed with my left knee bent. I had most of my weight on my left side and target side of the ball; head over the ball and feet and club head still in line with the target. I felt that was having to grip down on the club about an inch or so and that I would hook everything.
I then made my swing trying to keep as still as poss as preached by Jim. The results were intriguing.
No hooks; the majority of shots started straight then drew between 5 - 15 yards although this was exacerbated by the stiff right to left wind. The flight was penetrating and lower than normal. I felt it was easier to get a consistent strike at the back of the ball and was happy with the regular shot shape. It wasn't a true draw as the ball didn't start right of target. I felt constricted with the driver and pushed some of my 3W's. It was difficult to assess whether there was any effect on distance.
For someone like me who sub-consciously hangs back off the lead side and wants to take pressure off my hip and back, then I think this method warrants further investigation. The biggest problem is that you are never going to win the prize for the most beautiful swing

Click to expand...

I had both hips done - it balances you up better!!


----------



## JimVenetos (Nov 28, 2016)

Sounds like positive results. Your inability to start the ball right is related to your set up. An adjustment in your set up and then your focus during the swing will get you sorted quickly. I've taught many hip replaced golfers with no issue. You'll find that this swing done properly is user friendly on the body. And, done properly, this swing is quite beautiful to the eye but beauty is in the eye of the beholder and I think beauty is represented in the ball flight, power and consistency. 
Www.jimvenetosgolfacademy.com


----------



## pendodave (Nov 28, 2016)

Just had a look at this. There's no polite way of saying this, it looks a bit odd.

Having said that, for most handicap golfers, too much movement is a killer, so while reducing it as much as possible might not give us a swing like Rory, it might well be the most efficient for someone with limited practice time and physical abilities (most of us, in other words).

I find that when I'm really struggling, reverting to a feet together swing delivers better ball striking almost instantly. I guess that's another way of achieving the same end.

Can't see why it only produces a draw though. After all, if the face angle is open to the path at impact then the ball will fade. Just have to open the face up or move the ball slightly forward in the stance.


----------



## JimVenetos (Nov 28, 2016)

The stock shot is a draw, and if you have the skill, you are correct about how to create a fade. The fade though adds a variable of responsibility and is less powerful so I suggest not opting for the fade unless necessary. And, I think most efforts at the conventional swing appear a bit odd.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 28, 2016)

JimVenetos said:



			And, I think most efforts at the conventional swing appear a bit odd.
		
Click to expand...

TouchÃ©. Certainly most of the ones I see are (including my own). Though I'm sure we all have something beautiful in mind...


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 28, 2016)

Went out and practiced this swing before playing and looked at the video of my swing, hit 30 balls with p/w all went around 80/100 yard mark with a dispersion of around 15/20 yards.

What was most noticeable when I looked at the slow motion was there was no swaying, big difference to my other swing I looked at from a couple of weeks ago.

Went out and played and only missed one fairway with my drives and the one I missed was only by a few feet, some of the drives were 20 yards longer than I normally hit. By having the weight on my left side kept me from swaying so much, I was playing in our winter league so didn't set the hips so much with the driver as I think this will need more practice.

The irons were ok,again I was mainly trying to keep my weight on the left side and keep still probebly set my hips more with the irons but not as much as advocated in the swing.

Best shots were a par 3 at 180 yards a hole I normally take a hybrid or 5 wood, with the wind helping I decided to try a 5 iron and hit the front of the green, another par 4 I had 145 yards into the wind and hit the green.

Worst shots were with a p/w 3rd shot into a par 5 which I left short and into a lake, and a 9 iron 2nd shot into our 18th which again I left short.

I felt it a very positive day , by no means am I fully doing this swing i.e. setting the hips at address but by just having my weight more on the left side has helped keeping still and stop the swaying.

But looking at the swing I noticed my grip was to strong something I've been trying to address of late, also the ball position was to far forward in my stance. So more to work on.


----------



## Craigg (Nov 28, 2016)

The best drill I've ever found to combat swaying was to try and hit as full a shot as you can with your feet together. It works.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 28, 2016)

It's all about real and feel, you may think you're not swaying but often you do.
Two things to check when keeping the weight on the front side on the backswing 
1. You dont over do it
2. The weight doesn't move onto the back foot on the downswing


----------



## Diamond (Aug 2, 2020)

Had a friend offer some advice about my out to in swing and slicing. After googling came across Jim Venetos on you tube, I a: going to give this a whirl this week at the range.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 5, 2020)

Watched this, then watched some other stuff. The key is the shoulders at impact and setting of the swing path. Both Moe and Ventos affectively do the same thing they pre set impact and put the shoulders on to a swing plane ...


----------



## robbeh32 (Aug 5, 2020)

Am intrigued by this. so does this mean you just lean all your weight over one foot for the whole of the swing? Never seen anyone do it. Will try at range before trying it one course!


----------



## robbeh32 (Aug 6, 2020)

Did not work for me played 9 holes trying this and was thinning alot of my shots.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 6, 2020)

robbeh32 said:



			Did not work for me played 9 holes trying this and was thinning alot of my shots.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think you can just take it to the course without having some range time. The difficulty is staying planted and making sure the arms are ahead of the shoulders. I think it’s like the drill where your trail foot is behind you and you swing, making you turn about your lead hip.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 6, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			I don’t think you can just take it to the course without having some range time. The difficulty is staying planted and making sure the arms are ahead of the shoulders. I think it’s like the drill where your trail foot is behind you and you swing, making you turn about your lead hip.
		
Click to expand...

I am wondering if grip and rotation is the way forward rather than planting of weigh in your left.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 6, 2020)

Diamond said:



			I am wondering if grip and rotation is the way forward rather than planting of weigh in your left.
		
Click to expand...

Ventos said he had a strong grip but it’s worth having a lesson to check the fundamental are sound before you go changing too much


----------



## Diamond (Aug 6, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Ventos said he had a strong grip but it’s worth having a lesson to check the fundamental are sound before you go changing too much
		
Click to expand...

I have had a dozen lessons and grip not one of them. It’s something I have dine myself.


----------

